# Epilepsy and exercise (or lack thereof)



## plushkitty (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi folks, I'm new around here!

I have a severe form of epilepsy, and it's not all that controllable at this time. It's not a question of if I'll have a seizure today, it's a question of when and how many. Fortunately I don't convulse, I just look like I'm staring into space, asleep at my desk/the table, or have fainted.

This limits my mobility, as you might imagine. I used to love swimming- I swim like a fish. (Must be all the fat, my own personal flotation device!) After a big scare last summer in which I had a seizure in the water and my sister pulled me out just in time, though, the pool is a lot less inviting.  Walking around the neighborhood is fun, if I can get someone to go with me. If I walk alone I run the risk of cracking my head open on the asphalt. Treadmills... Mom has and uses one, I used to walk on one, but oh the boredom! I'd rather do something at least moderately enjoyable. I don't want to punish my body for being fat, and that's what a treadmill feels like to me. Penance for the sin of fatness. I'm not really sure how to go about strength training without damaging my extreme double joints. I've done weight exercises wrong before, strained a joint and/or tendon, and holy crap it hurts!

Overheating is a real concern in anything I do, which is why I loved the pool so much. That, and the water eliminates thigh chafing.  If I heat up too much, I have seizures. I can't be the only BBW who has issues with overheating and thinks treadmills are boring. Anyone have suggestions for exercise that would be both safe and enjoyable? My doctors have been less than helpful, and I can't afford a gym at this point. I'd really like to get more muscle tone and stamina.


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 19, 2009)

plushkitty said:


> Hi folks, I'm new around here!
> 
> I have a severe form of epilepsy, and it's not all that controllable at this time. It's not a question of if I'll have a seizure today, it's a question of when and how many. Fortunately I don't convulse, I just look like I'm staring into space, asleep at my desk/the table, or have fainted.
> 
> ...



Welcome Plush Kitty : 

Have you checked out the Epilepsy Foundation website. 

Sorry that your current Dr. has been less than helpful. *Now I'm not a health professional- I just enjoy working out* There is a Wellness Section in the site that list Exercise & Safety tips and we also have a Daily Exercise thread (check that thread) cause in the 1st set of post there are links to other exercise ideas. I guess you have to see the nature of your siezures and double check with the Drs. and Nurses etc. which exercise are safe to do....

Off hand- the only other exercise equipment that I can think of for strength training would be tubing. Another think you could do is Yoga again check with your Dr. on this ... here is a youtube link below...

Chair Yoga


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Oct 20, 2009)

plushkitty said:


> Hi folks, I'm new around here!
> 
> I have a severe form of epilepsy, and it's not all that controllable at this time. It's not a question of if I'll have a seizure today, it's a question of when and how many. Fortunately I don't convulse, I just look like I'm staring into space, asleep at my desk/the table, or have fainted.
> 
> ...



Hey PK,
Like Toni, *I'm NOT a health professional*, but unlike Toni, I don't enjoy working out.  It sounds like you need Assisted Water Therapy/Aerobics and/or physical therapy in the pool (where someone will always be with you). With the Assisted Water Therapy, many of the people there have similar or worse conditions than yourself. A qualified person is always with you. They often have these at municipal natatoriums or the Y. 

You mentioned you couldn't afford a gym. The Y gives substantial discounts to individuals with disabilities. Just ask about it. 

Good luck!


----------



## plushkitty (Oct 20, 2009)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Hey PK,
> Like Toni, *I'm NOT a health professional*, but unlike Toni, I don't enjoy working out.  It sounds like you need Assisted Water Therapy/Aerobics and/or physical therapy in the pool (where someone will always be with you). With the Assisted Water Therapy, many of the people there have similar or worse conditions than yourself. A qualified person is always with you. They often have these at municipal natatoriums or the Y.
> 
> You mentioned you couldn't afford a gym. The Y gives substantial discounts to individuals with disabilities. Just ask about it.
> ...



Yes, I plan to consult with my doctor before doing anything... but his suggestions so far have consisted of "you need to get more exercise". Thanks Doc, that's really helpful. 

Assisted water aerobics, I never knew about that! I'll call up the local Y and ask them about this.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Oct 20, 2009)

plushkitty said:


> Yes, I plan to consult with my doctor before doing anything... but his suggestions so far have consisted of "you need to get more exercise". Thanks Doc, that's really helpful.
> 
> Assisted water aerobics, I never knew about that! I'll call up the local Y and ask them about this.



Oh yes, I recently got, "I don't know what you should do, but you need to do something." wtf?? 

I'll check with my mother about possible organizations that offer assisted water aerobics/therapy. She knows all about that sort of thing. Also, some places offer scholarships (the ones that charge).

One other idea.....assisted horse riding. In all the cases I've heard, it's free. Someone is right with you, and in some places they have this little thing that goes around the person so they can't fall. It builds the core, plus they do stretches. There are plenty of children and adults that have epilepsy that do this. I'll ask my mom about this too lol.

If you want to, PM me with the state and city you live in. That would help find places faster.

and remember......I'm NOT a medical professional! lol 

P.S. Remind me about the info if I don't get back to you by the end of the week.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Dec 1, 2009)

Hi everyone,

It took me forever to get back to plushkitty :blush:, but I PMed her the info. I thought others out there might want the info, so here it is....

The adaptive aquatics program we have in my city is BlazeSports: http://www.blazesports.org/SchoolsAndCommunities/index.html

On the far right it has "find a program near you"

****They have various adaptive sports programs, aquatics, basketball (even for those in wheelchairs), volleyball, and I'm sure I'm missing some. They will adapt the sport/program for an individuals needs and help make it safe for the participant****

For the adaptive horse therapy (hippotherapy): 
http://www.americanequestrian.com/hippotherapy.htm

http://www.americanhippotherapyassociation.org/

***Again, this is quite safe. In most cases, someone leads the horse and another person is right beside the participant.***

For those that cannot swim, but like the idea of the water helping to support their weight, water walking and/or running is great exercise. It's usually done in a therapy pool, so it's about hip deep or so.

For those with seizures: There are "seizure" dogs. They are trained to alert the person about 20min before a seizure hits (so the person can get to a safe place) AND they are trained to dial 911. Like dogs that lead the blind, they are allowed to go everywhere with their person.

Most, if not all, of these adaptive sports programs are free.

Hope this helps someone out there!
Mizz


----------

